# Cobia Tournys



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I will be fishing the Cobia tourny out of Biloxi (Gorenflo) and looking to do the Cobia Classic(Outcast). The bad thing about Pensacola is my team I fish with live in Biloxi. I have no team here in Pensacola.

Anyone else fishing the tourny?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

opcornopcorn:letsdrink


----------

